# US Warns Of Possible Al-Qaeda Terror Attack On Monday Targeting NY, Texas & Virginia



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*US Warns Of Possible Al-Qaeda Terror Attack On Monday Targeting NY, Texas & Virginia*

Anything to suppress Trump voters.

US Warns Of Possible Al-Qaeda Terrorist Attack On Monday Targeting NY, Texas And Virginia | Zero Hedge


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

LOCK & LOAD , Be ready for anything in your state , I bet Hillawitch paid big money for this . JMHO


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> LOCK & LOAD , Be ready for anything in your state , I bet Hillawitch paid big money for this . JMHO


I have no doubt that this is manufactured crap to suppress voters. Especially Virginia where Trump does have a lead and should win, but not with certainty like in Texas. NY gonna be closer than advertised?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just another distraction,I'm getting more coffee and ammo,going to wait it out till Tuesday.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

on MONDAY ????? .... highly doubt that .... supposedly a direct order - from several of the major terrorist organizations - called for a ceasefire and especially in the US - terrorist attacks was feeding Trump and the other real conservative candidates ....

an attack on the day BEFORE Election Day - it would even motivate the armchair lard azzes to hit the voting booths ....


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I have no doubt that this is manufactured crap to suppress voters. Especially Virginia where Trump does have a lead and should win, but not with certainty like in Texas. NY gonna be closer than advertised?


Who is this really going to keep at home?

Packin' Trumpsters or Shrinkin' Violets?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this the same Pentagon that altered intelligence reports of how isis was doing for Obowel? That Pentagon?

Yeah...I trust them on this report.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Citing "credible" unknown sources is friggin horsecrap...there has been no other official posturing or updates sent out

Manufactured fear coming from The Deep State - suppression technique or just distraction crap. 

Unbelievable...

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Let me translate this report for you.....

Homeland security is keeping a watchful eye on veterans, right-wing groups and anyone with a Gadsden flag who may be concerned about voting fraud.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Given the current proven curruption at the State Dept., the White House, the Attorney Generals office the.........oh never mind, there are to many to list and to many lies, why should we except what comes out of the Pentigon as the truth. It's a shame that " We the People" can no longer trust this government to tell the American people the truth.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Citing "credible" unknown sources is friggin horsecrap...there has been no other official posturing or updates sent out
> 
> Manufactured fear coming from The Deep State - suppression technique or just distraction crap.
> 
> ...


I am going to go with distraction. I think if it were actually true it would only help Trump. Proving his points on the Jihadist intentions and methods.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm just pleasantly surprised that they chose to cry about the muslims instead of Russians this time, nice change, thank you!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> on MONDAY ????? .... highly doubt that .... supposedly a direct order - from several of the major terrorist organizations - called for a ceasefire and especially in the US - terrorist attacks was feeding Trump and the other real conservative candidates ....
> 
> an attack on the day BEFORE Election Day - it would even motivate the armchair lard azzes to hit the voting booths ....


Have you already forgotten how low in regard the media and the left hold deplorables such as you and I? We are suppose to be too dumb to see through distractions.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A terror attack would guarantee a TRUMP Victory!


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Has anyone EVER heard of a warning like this ever coming true? Intelligence chatter is just that "chatter". It's the _*absence*_ of chatter that gets me worried. Just like 9/11 there were lots of dots, but nobody connected them until after the attack.

Call the terrorists anything you want (I agree with you) but for the most part they are not stupid. IF a large attack is being planned in one state 3 states or whatever it doesn't matter, the chances of anyone hearing about it before hand are dam slim. Sure we have folks out there with their ears to the wall and I appreciate what they do. But when I see anything like this on ANY big news site, I just put it in the BS column. It's real good at scaring the masses - and maybe with the election that is what they want, but even that can get far fetched. Do I want to get my gear and man the ramparts, sure I do, but that is just not realistic.

We should always be vigilant, of that there is no question. Some, depending on your location, more vigilant than others. I live near a _known _major terrorist target, Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) I can see and hear the planes landing, I know when something is up when all the news helicopters are buzzing around and pointing their cameras at LAX. They have found plans for the airport and surrounding areas in caves and other terrorist strongholds, so we know they want to hit it. Even with all that information, I am not sandbagging my front porch. Don't get me wrong, I have my eyes and ears up at all times, and I have my own readiness profile. I just see these types of messages come across the air waves and it makes for good "news bites" but that is about it.

Sorry for the rant. I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Remember, since Obama has been commander in chief, he has rearranged the military to comply with his agenda, disinformation to the American people is a part of it, Red Flag maybe? Martial law on Election Day if they see Trump winning. Not impossible......


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Or maybe they are trying to give Trump a boost (not the terrorists, the agency reporting the threat).

The dems hate claims of foreign terrorism, they always try to pin it on mental health problems, guns, or work place violence.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This, if it happened, would lead directly to marshal law.. then the election would be delayed ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone remember this from a few years ago?

FEMA Region 3 Preparing For October Suprise? |

This happened not long after the govt order for millions of dollars worth of ammo. It was also about the same time as military leaders were being replaced.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never known the pentagon to warn anyone to include themselves minutes before a commercial jet landed in one of the offices.
that's the FBI 's job and they wouldn't broad cast it just alert police.
I learned one thing fighting these ********* they never warn anyone what they are going to do -you just notice there is no locals around for miles before it happens.


----------

